# See you soon



## LatinRainbow

I would like to know if there is a term like "See you soon" or similar in tagalog.
Can anyone help and teach me how to write it?
Thanks so much.


----------



## MariadeManila

Hi ya!

I only knew of the widely used slang "*kita kits"* *(*from *"mag/kita tayo mamaya") *which is more likely to mean *"see u later"*

[which we use and really meant. The phrase (see u later) just blew me off when I was in UK once. A colleague keep on saying it to everyone. Even to the person he doesn't personally knew.  He doesn't mean to meet them later but used it instead of goodbye. Please corret me if I'm wrong though  ]


----------



## LatinRainbow

Hi María, that´s correct.
See you soon is a term used to say goodbye.
Doesn't mean "we will meet later", my friend got puzzled at first as well. Then he realized that I'm on the other side of world, and he smiled. 
It's just a way of saying. I particularly use it when I call my parents at the end of the conversation ( instead of goobye or bye. A "see you" make us feel closer ).
What does the term "mag" mean. Should I write everything like you did, including the "/". Teach me because I'm a newbie referring to tagalog.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## juliebebz

Hi,

You can simply say, "kita tayo mamaya" or "magkita tayo mamaya"

"mag" - > for future tense...

Please correct me if I'm wrong.... thanks


----------

